# Yet another 'family portrait'



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

What's a motion picture talkie?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> What's a motion picture talkie?


I think it has something to do with Douglas Fairbanks and Mary Pickford. :yes:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I think it has something to do with Douglas Fairbanks and Mary Pickford. :yes:




:001_huh::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I think it has something to do with Douglas Fairbanks and Mary Pickford. :yes:


 thats right


----------

